# SpamAssassin and the OpenProtect channel

## z0ny

Hey, for a few days now sa-update is unable to retrieve data from the OpenProtect channel. Is anybody else getting the same errors? 

 *Quote:*   

> channel: no 'mirrors.saupdates.openprotect.com' record found, channel failed

 

----------

## ConsoleQcCa

I had the same problem and just realized that this ruleset is obselete, right from the channel webpage (http://saupdates.openprotect.com/):

 *Quote:*   

> OpenProtect' SpamAssassin sa-update channel is obsolete since SARE stopped updating their rulesets. Please stop using this channel.

 

From what I read, this is not needed for a few years now (as far back as 2010) as most of what we used to get there is now in the upstream spamassassin ruleset (someone correct me if I'm wrong).

Here, another reference to my claim: http://bugs.contribs.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5751

----------

## z0ny

Understood, thanks. Though I still cannot open the channel website (server not found).

----------

## ConsoleQcCa

Yeah, most of the time it don't load for me either.  I was surprise it loaded when I try during my post  :Wink: 

----------

